
Namecheap hosting vulnerability let crooks create subdomains on other accounts - marklyon
https://www.kirkville.com/namecheap-name-server-vulnerability-allows-unauthorized-users-to-create-sub-domains/
======
NamecheapCEO
The issue affected less than 200 domains and only domains using our shared
hosting product via a special set of circumstances. Tt was addressed fairly
quickly on Feb. 5th when this was originally reported.

